# Niv 2011



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 12, 2010)

Any news lately on the NIV 2011? They had the big announcement about a year ago and haven't done anything since. I hope I'm wrong, but putting nothing out about it makes me fear they're just repackaging the TNIV.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been wondering the same thing. Haven't seen anything new since the initial announcement.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 12, 2010)

They ARE just repackaging the TNIV.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 12, 2010)

I really wouldn't be surprised. But, I believe one major difference is that the plan for the NIV 2011 to simply be THE NIV. From what I understand, it will be simply be marketed as the latest edition of the NIV.


----------



## jason d (Aug 13, 2010)

They aren't just repackaging the TNIV... I am no fan of the NIV but I don't think we should misrepresent.

They are working on a new NIV because of the backlash they took from the TNIV (mainly dealing with the use of brother and sister instead of just brother. etc... i.e. “gender accuracy” issues) They said they were going to look into that issue more and Mounce was even on the team to help with the translations and he definately doesn't want just a repackaged TNIV.



> We must hope and pray that this updated NIV will be found both faithful and useful. For now, the decisions that will determine the faithfulness and usefulness of this updated edition are in the hands of the Committee on Bible Translation. We must all pray that their work will produce an updated translation we can greet with appreciation and trust. We must take the members of the Committee on Bible Translation at their word that they will consider these concerns. To fail to pray and to act in this way will be to fail at a basic Christian commitment. The issue is not only the integrity of a Bible translation, but our integrity as Christians.
> 
> And so we hope. And so we pray. And so we wait.


- Al Mohler via AlbertMohler.com &ndash; The NIV Announcement — A Statement

This from Mounce who just got back from being with the translation team:



> What was most educational was to see how dynamic translation works, first hand. From my years on the ESV I had gained an appreciation for formal equivalent translation, but to actually be part of a dynamic translation (okay, "functional equivalence") was a great teacher. I watched godly men and women struggle, sometimes agonize, over just the right wording so the NIV would faithfully convey the same meaning as intended by the biblical author. Whoever says dynamic translators have a lower view of Scripture needs to sit behind the veil and watch this group work.
> 
> What was amazing -- and I didn't realize this at first -- was that some of these translators defined "dynamic translation" for my generation, as the NIV is the quintessential and defining example of functional equivalence. I heard stories of the 1970's where these translators spent 10 weeks at a time creating the NIV. It was humbling to think that I get to sit and work with them.


- Bill Mounce via http://www.koinoniablog.net/2010/06/dear-bill-mounce-an-open-letter-from-koinonia.html

Again, I am not here to defend the NIV, I don't use it and don't plan to, just want to be truthful.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 14, 2010)

I am somewhat perplexed how most translations when they are partly done will release a "teaser"; the "Common English Bible" though not an honest translation of the original has been more transparent with releasing pieces of the translation for perusal.


----------

